# Lagos, Portimao, Faro- expats, advice sought



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I'll be visiting principally these places next spring on a recce before hopefully relocating to a rental property, with a view to buying longer term.

I'm interested in getting in touch with people living in or near these places (or anyone with knowledge of the places) and finding out what each place has to offer .

I'd welcome feedback here (or via PM) on the following:

- Do these places have organic food shops/markets?

-Is there a weekly market in town?

-Do they have public libraries, and if so do they carry English publications - books, magazines...?

-Is there free public space wifi, maybe in libraries, town squares, promenade etc?

-What's the local cultural scene like re. the council or local organisations offering free public events, concerts etc? 

Thanks for input on any of the above.
Mike


----------

